
How Windows 10 became malware - alt_
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3080102/operating-systems/how-windows-10-became-malware.html
======
Terr_
I'm probably just projecting from my own experience, but I think Microsoft
pissed away a lot of accumulated goodwill with this severe pivot back to the
dark-side.

I'm still amenable to Windows -- I play a lot of games -- but at this point
there's no way I'll willingly upgrade to Win10 without some important changes,
ex:

1\. Upgrading to Win10 needs to be on _my_ schedule, not yours. I'll do it
when I buy new hardware, so if you really want me to switch, give me some kind
of key I can use at a time of my choosing.

2\. Fix the schizophrenic UI where various Windows settings are missing or
sometimes hidden away.

3\. Stop lying about updates and hiding trojan code in them.

4\. No sneaking ads onto MY computer.

5\. Allow power-users to reliably disable telemetry and "helpful" web-
integration. I want to search my hard drive, not the internet. If I wanted to
do that, I'd actually open a web-browser.

6\. Allow power-users firm control over when patching occurs, because data-
loss is not acceptable.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_5\. Allow power-users to reliably disable telemetry and "helpful" web-
integration. I want to search my hard drive, not the internet. If I wanted to
do that, I'd actually open a web-browser._

The rest of your points are good, but I love this one the best. Because Apple
has now done the same thing, Spotlight searches now go to the Internet by
default.

~~~
Litruv
[http://i.imgur.com/k7CQTim.png](http://i.imgur.com/k7CQTim.png)

Seems fine to me? ;)

(hit start, start searching for something, gear on the left.)

~~~
Terr_
How much do you want to be there's some _other_ search-system (current or
planned) where Microsoft does not honor that setting and makes you hunt for
more? :p

------
machuidel
Several months ago I still used a multi-site licensed Windows 7 Ultimate and
relied on the "Services for Unix" NFS support. My servers are Unix based. Went
outside for a while and when I came back my Windows 7 Ultimate had been
replaced by Windows 10 Pro. I really do not know how this happened because I
always disable auto install.

My system is dual-boot Windows / Linux using Grub and somehow it did not break
(showing that MS knows how to not break dual-boot). So I used Windows 10 Pro
for a while only to discover that they removed "Services for Unix" NFS support
which is now only available for Windows 10 Enterprise.

I've been using Linux for 20 years and am finally looking into not using
Windows anymore at all. People may call it childish (my experience 20y
advocating for Linux / BSD etc.), but I just do not trust them anymore. I also
did not forget how they compared open-source with cancer and communism,
something I think a professional company should never do.

------
m_mueller
Shouldn't this be a feast for class action lawsuit lawyers? Pretty sure
someone who bought win7 or 8 didn't agree to this, even if it's somewhere
hidden in the terms of use (at least in most European countries hiding
anything significant there is not binding in court, not sure about the US).

------
edwhitesell
This is exactly why I'm now looking for a good Linux laptop. Patch Tuesday has
become a crapshoot of whether I have to manually remove the Windows Updates
that want to install Windows 10. Of course, I've already uninstalled and
hidden them before. I've also disabled the option "Give me recommended updates
the same way I receive important updates". But, they keep coming back.

------
woodandsteel
The question I would ask someone from Microsoft is if there is any simple way
I can guarantee that Windows 10 will not be installed, but I will still keep
getting the rest of the upgrades.

------
FezVrasta
Scary

~~~
xufi
Indeed its scary. First I was fine with a small box letting me know I can
upgrade to Windows 10 on my computer but I can't believe how much more
intrusive it became.

Luckily I used this
[http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/](http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/)

